# New Plow Storage Racks



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I still need one more section, but loving the room!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to have my spreaders on a roll around cart, which sat on the floor, then my plows set above on shelves above each spreader. Very handy. Roll the spreaders out, grab with chain fall, back truck under. I now have the same shelving as you to set all my supplies on. Paints, cleaners, sprayer and plow parts etc. makes it nice to be able to re-arrange.

Also made roll around carts to set the truck plows on, which also acted as a pallet. Grab the truck plow with the skid steer and forks, set it on the floor, then just roll it to the truck to hook up. Always the right height, never had to move the truck or mess with pin height.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a lot of weight to carry up that ladder


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1635230 said:


> That's a lot of weight to carry up that ladder


But it's one good ladder.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Kubota 8540;1635234 said:


> But it's one good ladder.


Its a Werner, forget about it

Nice Rack


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Where could I buy a storage rack like that??


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

search craigslist... new ones are ridiculously expensive... there are always companies to offload older pallett racking for cheap ( store closures..)


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Ya I searched & searched, finaly found a good prioce on a few sets of pallet racking when a local store closed & sold everything.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks good nice and organized like that.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mine is set up outdoors with the back skinned in sheet metal siding facing the neighbours. Stores the plows, acts like a big fence so no one sees what's behind it... great! (collects leaves though, pain in the ass) What I found was the 8' crossbars were too short to easily cram my bigger plows in, and I didn't have enough of them anyways, so we fabbed 10 or 12'ers, cant remember which. I was lucky enough to find galvanized steel pallets that we split up into threes so they slide on the crossbars to the width we need per unit. Works great!

Wish I had the room to set it up indoors though!
Great rack!!  Always love to say that....


----------

